# looking for help around telfair



## guntrader33 (Dec 4, 2011)

i am looking for land to hunt lease or a club to get in around telfair county if anyone knows of something please let me know i have 3 kids that love the woods and i dont have anywhere to take them if you know of anything let me know thanks guys


----------

